# Deep face for the day!



## Allykat289

This is one of my favorite silly pictures of my pibble Radar. He is my goofball for sure. Hope it makes you smile! (Please forgive my crazy hair, I was dealing with a ridiculous sinus infection that day)


----------



## xellil

Awww, I love to see a dog smile - especially in his owner's lap!


----------



## Herzo

Oh, so cute. They are for sure goofballs.


----------



## Aquarius

very nice to see the dog smile


----------



## Fleurrose

Herzo said:


> Oh, so cute. They are for sure goofballs.


 Oh, so cute very nice to see the dog smile


----------



## Fleurrose

Allykat289 said:


> This is one of my favorite silly pictures of my pibble Radar. He is my goofball for sure. Hope it makes you smile! (Please forgive my crazy hair, audacity temp mail originI was dealing with a ridiculous sinus infection that day)


 please post others picture of your dog he is sooo cute


----------



## Stuart Pelly

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## roundcubetwo

this dog is so amazing


----------



## akshaytees8

adorable

hellodear.in

tea tv


----------



## petguides.co

Awwww so cute


----------



## chawvid

The Dog looks like a cute cat 
 vidmate.app saveinsta


----------

